# Cyclone Coasters Colson Invasion Feeler



## fordmike65

So every Coasters Ride is pretty much a Schwinn Invasion, and we have the yearly Shelby Invasion. There's been unofficial Huffman Invasions too. Is anyone interested in having a Colson Invasion? Thought I'd start a feeler thread to see how many locals actually have Colson riders in their collection. Hoping a few out of towners like Chris(Slick) & John(john) might come to show off their bikes. I myself should be able to get about 3 roadworthy. I know Don(schwinndoggy) & Chris(monarky) have Colsons they're working on. Please post here if there is any interest. Don & I were thinking about making it in August. Hope that works and doesn't conflict with any other Coaster's events. Thanks! Mike


----------



## John

fordmike65 said:


> So every Coasters Ride is pretty much a Schwinn Invasion, and we have the yearly Shelby Invasion. There's been unofficial Huffman Invasions too. Is anyone interested in having a Colson Invasion? Thought I'd start a feeler thread to see how many locals actually have Colson riders in their collection. Hoping a few out of towners like Chris(Slick) & John(john) might come to show off their bikes. I myself should be able to get about 3 roadworthy. I know Don(schwinndoggy) & Chris(monarky) have Colsons they're working on. Please post here if there is any interest. Don & I were thinking about making it in August. Hope that works and doesn't conflict with any other Coaster's events. Thanks! Mike





I am in. I now have the long awaited bushings for my Colson Twin Cushioner, so there is no stopping the invasion from happening.
John


----------



## fordmike65

SWEET! I better get my butt in gear and get these things on the road. August sound good? I think the Shelby Invasion is planned for June,no?


----------



## mart909

*Colson Invasion*

Ford mike  I am in I have a 38-39 colson with a packard badge .


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Sounds good to me ....*

Good idea Mike .... this is what the CYCLONE COASTER rides are all about in my mind ... I have my Colson ready to roll ... Slick & the gang from Rolling Relics have some sweet Colsons too .. it would be tough for them the month after the Shelby Invasion ( July ) to scrape more funds together for the following month - SO MAYBE make it for September OR October so they have some time to recoup some denero .. just a thought - I am all for it though ... lets make it happen .. Frank


----------



## DonChristie

I got a rideable Colson! I am in whenever it is! Is it an invasion? Maybe a Cyclone Coaster Colson Cruise? Colson Crawl?


----------



## fordmike65

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Good idea Mike .... this is what the CYCLONE COASTER rides are all about in my mind ... I have my Colson ready to roll ... Slick & the gang from Rolling Relics have some sweet Colsons too .. it would be tough for them the month after the Shelby Invasion ( July ) to scrape more funds together for the following month - SO MAYBE make it for September OR October so they have some time to recoup some denero .. just a thought - I am all for it though ... lets make it happen .. Frank




Sept sounds fine, or whenever works. The more the better, so hoping our homies from NorCal can make it! Gives me more time to get my rides together too


----------



## 38special

I'm in !! I'll be out there with my IE Compadres Mart909 and Monarky with a completed 38 or Under construction bike and a Rat Rod Colson.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*The CCCC ride ....*

The CCCC ride .. Cyclone Coaster Colson Collaboration ... not to be confused with the CCCP ( Russian ) group ... Lets hear from our Rolling Relic riders up North .. anyone want to get in on the CCCC ride ??


----------



## Monarky

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> The CCCC ride .. Cyclone Coaster Colson Collaboration ... not to be confused with the CCCP ( Russian ) group ... Lets hear from our Rolling Relic riders up North .. anyone want to get in on the CCCC ride ??




Hi Mike....count me in with my IE buddies (mart909) and (38special) as you know I'm trying to get my Colson up and running.  I think it's a great idea.  Stay cool Monarky


----------



## slick

I think august would be better or december? It could be a  Cyclone Coaster Colson Christmas ride? Im in.


----------



## fordmike65

slick said:


> I think august would be better or december? It could be a  Cyclone Coaster Colson Christmas ride? Im in.




Can you guys make it for August? You'll be down here for the Shelby Invasion in July,right?


----------



## slick

July for sure,  august would be tight $ wise. It's a $600 +  trip. Gas, lodging. Food for 2. ......


----------



## fordmike65

Let's make it a couple months after the Shelby Invasion then. Be great if you and your Relic buds can make it too.


----------



## DonChristie

Cyclone Coaster Colson Christmas Cruise? CCCCC!


----------



## fordmike65

Cyclone Coaster Colson Collaboration Christmas Cruise? CCCCCC?


----------



## Nickinator

hmmm this might be interesting my Crusty Clipper would go right along with the CCCCCC+CC for mine 

Nick. 



fordmike65 said:


> Cyclone Coaster Colson Collaboration Christmas Cruise? CCCCCC?


----------



## Nickinator

We were thinking we'd make out trip out West to So Cal for a ride with you guys in January, and coincidentally Nick was thinking he'd bring the Crusty Clipper. If you gave us all enough notice, and did it during the months where us midwesterners are looking for an escape from the cold, maybe a bunch of us could plan for it. Just a thought. 

Also, heard your last Jan.'s ride was awesome.....

Darcie


----------



## Freqman1

Nickinator said:


> hmmm this might be interesting my Crusty Clipper would go right along with the CCCCCC+CC for mine
> 
> Nick.




I think you should box up the crusty Clipper and go for it Nick. I'm guessing Longbeach at Christmas time might be better bike riding weather than Minnesota has! Seriously its a beautiful ride along the beach. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick

I say December would be great.  Give us all a sunny warm vacation and enough time to save money to be there. Lets do it!!!! December!!!!!


----------



## Nickinator

December would be tough for us out-of-towners with Christmas scheduling & expenses, but no worries about scheduling it around us! 

Darcie


----------



## DonChristie

Coaster ride is the 1st sunday of the month! Plenty of time!


----------



## fordmike65

*Bumping this up!*

Been working on getting a couple more of my Colsons roadworthy. Should have a total of 4 not including my girls '55 Evans/Colson Commander. Still need to get a headbadge, seat & shifter though. Spoke to Frank at the last LB Swap and we're thinking of having the Colson Invasion in November. Wanna get some feedback to see if that works with our buds up North and down South. Please post here and let us know...

Two more mocked up. Should be ready for battle soon.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Not a Colson Invasion - A Colson Collaboration*



fordmike65 said:


> Been working on getting a couple more of my Colsons roadworthy. Should have a total of 4 not including my girls '55 Evans/Colson Commander. Still need to get a headbadge, seat & shifter though. Spoke to Frank at the last LB Swap and we're thinking of having the Colson Invasion in November. Wanna get some feedback to see if that works with out buds up North and down South. Please post here and let us know...
> 
> Two more mocked up. Should be ready for battle soon.





*     That's right Mike - but not a Colson Invasion - A Colson Collaboration ... YES - lets have the COLSON COLLABORATION the day of the NEXT CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet & CC Sunday Ride in OCTOBER OR NOVEMBER - this give all the Colson riders some time to finish up & dial in their Colsons for the ride ....

    But for now let dust off those SHELBY bicycles & dial them in for the SHELBY INVASION on July 6th @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride 2 days AFTER the 2014 City of Lake Forest Fourth of July Parade Friday where CC is parade entrant # 30 in this hometown Parade this year - 

A VINTAGE BICYCLE & CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt ARE REQUIRED if you want to join CYCLONE COASTER  in the City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade 

Go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for ALL the details & directions 

Ride Vintage 

Frank
*


----------



## momona

Not really a hijack... But... If you wanted to participate, but didn't have a colson... Just posted one in the for sale section!  Have a good ride!


----------



## Geras81

I'm down and so is my Crusty Colson!!

....Rolling Relics....


----------



## fordmike65

*Bumpin' this up!*

Hope you guys are getting those Colsons roadworthy! All are invited, whether crusty, OG paint,restored or half-ass projects. Hell, you can even bring your Evans! I'm hoping to get at least one all pretty and painted. If not, I'll have at least 3 rusty & cobbled together rides. Anyone else have pics to get the blood pumping?? We also have to set a date for this Colson event. We've been thinking Oct or Nov, so let us know what works best for our out-of-town family. See you there!


----------



## Freqman1

fordmike65 said:


> Hope you guys are getting those Colsons roadworthy! All are invited, whether crusty, OG paint,restored or half-ass projects. Hell, you can even bring your Evans! I'm hoping to get at least one all pretty and painted. If not, I'll have at least 3 rusty & cobbled together rides. Anyone else have pics to get the blood pumping?? We also have to set a date for this Colson event. We've been thinking Oct or Nov, so let us know what works best for our out-of-town family. See you there!




I'm thinking of coming out for a CC ride in either Oct or Nov. Anyone got a Double Eagle Clipper they'll loan me for the ride? V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65

Freqman1 said:


> I'm thinking of coming out for a CC ride in either Oct or Nov. Anyone got a Double Eagle Clipper they'll loan me for the ride? V/r Shawn




Sure Shawn...I have a few to choose from. What color do you prefer?


----------



## John

Freqman1 said:


> I'm thinking of coming out for a CC ride in either Oct or Nov. Anyone got a Double Eagle Clipper they'll loan me for the ride? V/r Shawn




I do. I cant ride them all and it will be hard for me to pick one. So if you are riding the Clipper it leaves me one less to chose from.


----------



## fordmike65

John said:


> I do. I cant ride them all and it will be hard for me to pick one. So if you are riding the Clipper it leaves me one less to chose from.




Just sent you a PM and you inbox is full. Popular guy I see


----------



## Balloonatic

*Will this work?*

Will this work? I'm in...

Balloonatic 0-0


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*That will work ... November 2nd is my goal for this ride ....*



Balloonatic said:


> Will this work? I'm in...
> 
> Balloonatic 0-0




*It's always tough to plan events that don't clash with other things during the year - multiple events are not any easier .....  I need to secure the date - BUT - Sunday - November 2nd - SHOULD be the date for the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride / free SWAPMEET & Colson Collaboration - 

AGAIN - I NEED TO SECURE THE DATE - but November 2nd SHOULD BE the best day - I need to get a hold of the owner of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar to secure the date for the CC free SWAPMEET 

>> IF all goes as planned - it will be a full day as follows :

CC free SWAPMEET --- 7am - 10am 
CC Sunday Ride & COLSON Collaboration --- 11am - Lunch 

I WILL POST IT on our CYCLONE COASTER website - the CC Facebook Page & HERE UNDER " Swapmeet & Events " AS SOON AS IT IS OFFICIAL - 

Thanks for the interest everyone - Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------



## fordmike65

*Definitely*



Balloonatic said:


> Will this work? I'm in...
> 
> Balloonatic 0-0






I'll ride "b*tch" on that anyday


----------



## fordmike65

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *It's always tough to plan events that don't clash with other things during the year - multiple events are not any easier .....  I need to secure the date - BUT - Sunday - November 7th - SHOULD be the date for the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride / free SWAPMEET & Colson Collaboration -
> 
> AGAIN - I NEED TO SECURE THE DATE - but November 7th SHOULD BE the best day - I need to get a hold of the owner of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar to secure the date for the CC free SWAPMEET
> 
> >> IF all goes as planned - it will be a full day as follows :
> 
> CC free SWAPMEET --- 7am - 10am
> CC Sunday Ride & COLSON Collaboration --- 11am - Lunch
> 
> I WILL POST IT on our CYCLONE COASTER website - the CC Facebook Page & HERE UNDER " Swapmeet & Events " AS SOON AS IT IS OFFICIAL -
> 
> Thanks for the interest everyone - Ride Vintage - Frank*




This sounds great Frank. Now I just need to get off my butt & get these bikes halfway presentable! Anyone got any '37 Colson fenders out there....anyone??


----------



## Denso

*what about...*

Are Evans/Colsons invited to the party??


----------



## fordmike65

With that Evanaction fork you'll get into the most elite gatherings! Love to see it there. Hoping to have my girl's '55 Evans/Colson Commander more correct in time for the ride.


----------



## DonChristie

So November 7th is the date? Gonna be there with wife/her colson or not. Got my work cut out with this one.


----------



## Denso

Sunday is November 9th.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Thanks for the correct date ...*



Denso said:


> Sunday is November 2nd




I just corrected the date from November 7th or 9th typo to the correct date of November 2nd .. I need to double check with the PIKE bar & restaurant now that we are closer to November & I will start another thread to make it official as well as post a note on this thread ... thanks for finding the glitch on the date - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## tripple3

*1st Sunday*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I just corrected the date from November 7th typo to the correct date of November 9th .. I need to double check with the PIKE bar & restaurant now that we are closer to November & I will start another thread to make it official as well as post a note on this thread ... thanks for finding the glitch on the date - Ride Vintage - Frank




I thought it was always the first Sunday of the MONTH??
Let everyone know please...


----------



## fordmike65

Finally ready for the Coasters Colson Ride tomorrow (technically today). Got my two '36 &  '37 Colson straightbars ready for the road. Didn't have enough time to get the parts for my girl's Evans. Hoping we can do this again next year. I should have a couple more on the road(yeah...we'll believe it when we see it)


.


----------



## larock65

*Looking good Mike!*



fordmike65 said:


> Finally ready for the Coasters Colson Ride tomorrow (technically today). Got my two '36 &  '37 Colson straightbars ready for the road. Didn't have enough time to get the parts for my girl's Evans. Hoping we can do this again next year. I should have a couple more on the road(yeah...we'll believe it when we see it)
> 
> 
> .




So bummed I missed out on the swap and ride today! Wasn't feeling well when I woke up so I laid back down and didn't wake up until noon!


----------



## fordmike65

*Great turnout to the First Annual Coasters Colson Ride!*

So awesome to see so many Colson built bikes come out of the woodwork for the ride. I knew there were some sweet Colsons hiding out in SoCal! I know several  have more than one that had to stay home this time, so let's do this again next year and show the others off! See ya next time!

Links to ride threads w/pics:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ual-FREE-Swapmeet-Nov-2nd-2014-7am-to-10-15am

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-Coaster-swap-and-Colson-Colaboration-photos

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?65031-busy-Day-at-the-Wall


----------



## fordmike65

*Some of my pics from yesterday's ride*

A sea of Colsons...


----------



## fordmike65

Colson badges...


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65

Sweet riders...


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## Boris

Droooooooooooooooooooooooooool.


----------



## Boris

Think I'll bump this up. Haven't been seeing enough Colsons here recently. And Lord knows this is a nice selection of 'em!


----------



## fordmike65

Boris said:


> Think I'll bump this up. Haven't been seeing enough Colsons here recently. And Lord knows this is a nice section of 'em!



Still drooling almost 4yrs later?


----------



## Boris

Yes indeed!


----------



## the2finger

I needs chrome fenders!


----------



## slick

So December 2nd will be the next Colson ride? Three days before my birthday and I'll have to be on a Colson? Thanks Mike. Lol
Bad enough I was on a (borrowed) schwinn cycle truck yesterday and liked it.


----------



## tryder

the2finger said:


> I needs chrome fenders!View attachment 862077




I have what I think may be the correct chrome rear but my bike needs the correct chrome one with the correct braces in the front.


----------



## tripple3

I have a Flyer that I need 28" wheels and tires for.
@fordmike65


----------



## SKPC

Cool bike Mark!  You sure this is a "Flyer" and not a "Silver Ring"? (see frame lugs)  What serial # is it?  Hot rod it!


----------



## tripple3

SKPC said:


> Cool bike Mark! You sure this is a "Flyer" and not a "Silver Ring"? (see frame lugs) What serial # is it? Hot rod it!



I posted the number in the Colson Ser. # thread
I have a hot rod moto bike; this bike has the original sprocket and chain so I'm looking to ride it 1" pitch.
No hurry really, I have a 36 Packard I can ride again.
This bike is really cool though and I hope to build and ride it soon!



I would like a seat post too.
Home-made one in there doesn't look "Well Made"


----------



## fordmike65

Keep an eye out for the 4th Annual Cyclone Coasters Colson Ride thread soon. Planned for December 2nd this year. Hoping to have at least one new men's and a new ladies Colson to ride. See you there...


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> 4th Annual Cyclone Coasters Colson Ride thread soon. Planned for December 2nd



Bump reminder with a Pic of my rider recently for this Awesome CC Colson Collaboration.


----------

